# EB.com App



## Krakosky (Apr 24, 2012)

Is there any possibility of an EB.com app? The mobile site is pretty good but to see the new content in posts you have to either scroll thru all the pages or view it as the full site. Just wondering. Maybe I'm the only one who goes on the site mainly from my phone.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

If you have an Iphone look for an app for "invision Power Board" its a little better than the mobile site

Ive looked around at trying to find someone to make one for Iphone and Droid but its been difficult to find someone to do it for less than a grand...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh wait, you said Apps...


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 24, 2012)

I found it but I don't think it's better than the mobile site.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

Ive sent an email to the owner of JeepForum.com , he has an app for that message board but they use Vbulletin (different Software) to see who made his app.. it works really good on an IPAD, but is similar to the IPB app on the phones...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I was waiting until the last board update to add the tapatalk html here so it would work, but that is a pretty good app...

I cant get tapatalk site at work, and I always forget when I get home


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2012)

I use tapatalk for almost all of the other forums that I frequent. I had IPB for this forum until I lost my HD &amp; upgraded my iOS. Now I have IPB Buddy (newer version, I think), but found that it's very buggy and slow on non-wifi connections when compared to the older IPB app. Either one works for me, but since it's so slow on regular cell network connections, I just started to skip checking forums.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 24, 2012)

My phone just loads the regular website. Only two threads I don't visit on the phone are the funny pic &amp; youtube threads because it takes too long and my phone really hates animated images.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah it's not really a big deal unless there are a bazillion pages to scroll thru. Other than that the mobile site works well.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

I just downloaded the tapatalk software so I will try and get it downloaded tonight..

They can make a specific eb app for all phones for $799.00

So I just need 32 more supporting memberships to get that app!

Or a loan from my personal finances and I think on the .99 cent apps iTunes keeps .60 cents and I would get .40 cents.. So basically id have to sell 1600 apps on iTunes? I wonder how many years that would take to pay off?


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 24, 2012)

Me too. People need to fork over $25 bc I want that app. Lol


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

I've got 3 advertisers pretty close to signing up so if I can get them on board that would help me out. Id like to have it.

I think if I could find a Computer person to do it on the side it would probably be at least half of that...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll support the cause. Definitely high time I made a contribution as I've very much enjoyed my time on EB.com. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 24, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll support the cause. Definitely high time I made a contribution as I've very much enjoyed my time on EB.com. :thumbs:


+1

Mostly because I ran out of photo upload space...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

We have a gallery space here you can use, it's like a mini photo bucket, y'all should check it out!


----------



## ruffryder (Nov 2, 2012)

Did anything happen with this? Would like ot be able to use tapatalk but it doesn't look like this forum allows it?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2012)

heres the issue, Im HTML dumb and I cant figure out where to post the tapatalk code into the code here..

if anyone knows anything about this stuff give me a PM!

I can get everything done except the bottom of this link where it says to uplouad the mojibo file to my root directory (whatever that is)

http://www.tapatalk.com/activate_tapatalk.php?plugin=ipb


----------



## ruffryder (Nov 6, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> heres the issue, Im HTML dumb and I cant figure out where to post the tapatalk code into the code here..
> 
> if anyone knows anything about this stuff give me a PM!
> 
> ...


Don't the instructions say you need to remove the mojibo file and upload the new file to that directory? Can't you search for it?
Sorry I can't be more of any help.

Do these links help you at all.
/&gt;http://www.webdevelopersnotes.com/hosting/upload_website_files_to_web_host.php3

/&gt;http://www.webproworld.com/webmaster-forum/threads/106687-Upload-a-text-file-to-Websites-Root-Directory

Maybe I should have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2012)

okay I think I did it, does anyone have the tapatalk app and wants to check for us?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll go give it a shot and report back


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)

no luck so far, tried searching as follows:

eb.com

eb

engineer boards

engineerboards.com

engineer

It may not have been entered into the tapatalk search engine yet. I'll keep trying though


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)

IF I go to the forum through the browser, it directs me to tapatalk; just hasn't found it in the app itself yet

Has this forum been listed in the tapatalk network? That could be why it's not showing up in my searches for it, additional information was found here. There's a link at the bottom of the page for adding a forum to the "network".


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2012)

I just did that around 3:30, maybe it takes a while?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)

It must take a while then. I'll try again later today after lunch and see what happens.

Thanks for working on this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> Thanks for working on this.


+1


----------



## ruffryder (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for working on this. I will let you know if I see anything.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)

just returned from lunch and tried it again; still not yet showing up in the network listings when I search for it on the tapatalk app. Their servers must be lagging today.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2012)

Tapatalk forum said it takes 72 hours to "recognize"

Does anyone use forum runner? It's a cheaper option?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I'll hold off on searching again until later this weekend then. I've never heard of forum runner. 99% of the forums I frequent utilize tapatalk in some fashion or another.

I'll go check out forum runner to see if it's compatible with some of the other forums I frequent.

Edit - Just checked out forum runner in iTunes. The current version (1.6) appears to be really buggy and causing a lot of problems on iPhones. Since they no longer have a free version to utilize for testing purposes, I'll save my $1.99 for the time being. Others can weigh in with their thoughts.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2012)

They guy that owns jeep forum told me he uses it, it works okay for the iPad but doesn't work that great on the iPhone/iPod..

I was gonna try and install that also in case anyone uses that software...


----------



## ruffryder (Nov 12, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> no luck so far, tried searching as follows:
> 
> eb.com
> 
> ...


Updated, I tried the above and still no luck.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 12, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> They guy that owns jeep forum told me he uses it, it works okay for the iPad but doesn't work that great on the iPhone/iPod..
> 
> I was gonna try and install that also in case anyone uses that software...


I saw it on the iPad this weekend, but didn't install it...I will install and give it a try.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2012)

I havent uploaded the forum runner files yet..

I dont konw whats up with the tapatalk.... I beleive everything is "correct" based on there instructions.... they dont seem to be too big on customer service!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

I tried checking tapatalk yesterday evening with nothing yet. I'm gonna wait till after lunch today to try again. If the company said 72 hours, I'll wait till that time is up.

Usually it works pretty good, a lot better than the current ivp app that is out there, the old one was much better; but you can't get it in the states anymore!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 12, 2012)

Just tried it again as it's been the 72 hours with the app not showing any results.

Makes me think that something is messed up on the tapatalk end.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2012)

All searches thus far have been fruitless. What "network classification" were we filed under? Maybe I can find it that way.

I've gone through the 352 Education &amp; Profession / Profession listings and didn't see it there, I'll continue to look later. (I did find the PPI forums in this area though).


----------



## ruffryder (Nov 14, 2012)

I can't find it either, found the PPI like you did too.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2012)

I cant figure it out, tapatalk said everything on there end is fine, Im looking around the admin control panel to see if there was a button i missed or something...


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 14, 2012)

All I can say RG is thank you for working on this. I know it is tough to be an admin and keep things running on top of one's personal life, so thanks again for all you do.

On a side note, I did a google search for "cannot find forum in tapatalk" and ended up on the tapatalk support forum. Most of the threads seemed to be responded to with the following information: "Did you publish your forum in tapatalk forum owner area?" by the support staff. I don't know if that helps debug the situation or not. Some of the same staff writers further stated that once a forum was published in the forum owner area, it would be immediately available on the tapatalk thread.

Thanks again &amp; maybe the above will help in the debugging process.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2012)

I started a thread on their support forum, seems like those people are either seriously overwhelmed or something

heres what the "control panel" of tapatalk looks like so you can see what description it has..

this shit really irritates me!!!!!! But I hope to be able to get it squared away soon, I appreciate your patience!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks RG for the description information.

I do appreciate the effort you've put into this and I can only hope that their support staff are able to assist figure out this issue.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I may have figured out part of the problem::



*Ying Yin* [email protected]

Nov 13 (2 days ago)















to me






Hi,

 I already transfered forum http://www.engineerboards.com under your user account ‘Roadguy70',and your tapatalk forum account is activated as well. 

Please check.

Regards,

Yin Ying

Customer Support, Tapatalk

---------- 转发的消息 ----------
发件人："&gt;
日期：2012-11-10 上午4:50
主题：website url in tapatalk forum already in use
收件人： &lt;
[email protected]
&gt;


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2012)

okay I got the forum listed on forum runner, I'm trying that right now, seems to be fairly decent, better than using the browser on the phone, probably not quite as good as tapalk. I posted a request on their support forums for help activating it on their end so well see how it goes....


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

RG, I just searched through the network listings for professional groups and by the terms utilized above; it's still not listed. Don't know.

Thanks for the update though.

EDIT - Side Note: Previously there were 352 Education &amp; Profession / Profession listings; now there's only 351.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2012)

Tapatalk = run out of hong kong (no joke)

I think Im gonna delete it and try re-installing it...


----------



## ruffryder (Nov 15, 2012)

Woo hoo. I am in!!! Posted from tapatalk!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 15, 2012)

RG,

The reinstall must have worked. It is now listed and can be found by searching engineerboards.

Thanks again, the tapatalk app is now active.

Posted via tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2012)

Success!!!

I have been playing with forum runner and I have to admit so far I like it better than tapatalk...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice work RG!


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 15, 2012)

Very cool. Now I wish I hadn't lost my free copy of tapatalk when i rooted my phone. :\


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for getting this worked out, RG!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 6, 2013)

There seems to be an error that keeps popping up with tapatalk (on several forums, not just this one) that is affecting multiple page threads. For some reason, it is just showing the first page over and over again instead of the individual page postings as you would see on the main website.

One of the other forums that I frequent reported that this issue was corrected when the plugin was updated. Is it possible to have an update installed at some point to see if that corrects the issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bradlelf (Mar 6, 2013)

I dont even use the app anymore. Just log onto the main page from your mobile browser and a plugin takes over from there.

I am using the chrome browser on my S3 for reference.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, the mobile site is actually quite nice now with no app.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2013)

I do need to re install tapatalk to matching the current software upgrade, I'm sorry I haven't done it yet.. I will put it on my to do list,, please continue to nag me!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> Yeah, the mobile site is actually quite nice now with no app.




+1. I've been using the mobile site now too as opposed to Forum Runner.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 30, 2013)

any updates on getting the re-installs completed?

I like the mobile site much better than before; but I'm still addicted to tapatalk.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 30, 2013)

I too have abandoned tapatalk for the mobile site.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2013)

I keep getting locked out of my ftp site so when I try and upload it it freaks out on me, I think its something to do with my side of the house not tapatalk..


----------

